# Stump jumper drop post cable



## JKUHR (Oct 16, 2016)

So I bought a rarely used 21 Stumpjumper alloy. The drop post cable seems excessively long and hangs off the front of the bike too much. It works fine. Anyone else have this issue? Pics online seem to look normal compared to mine.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Cut it shorter?


----------



## JKUHR (Oct 16, 2016)

the-one1 said:


> Cut it shorter?


I haven’t taken the post out yet. This is new to me technology. Lol. With internal cables I’ll have to see if it’s doable. Numerous things on this bike made me wonder about the shop that the original owner bought this from. Loose bolts, cable, etc


----------

